# Schwinn Red Phantom



## Wellzbam09 (Jul 8, 2016)

What's this bike worth roughly? 




Sent from my SM-J320R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 8, 2016)

You mean, "what is this 'rough' bike worth?

It's worth what ever someone is willing to pay.

Collector market value?  700 range in that condition, no peach, good rider.

500 ....a very good deal for buyer.

1000 bux?  overpaid.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 8, 2016)

Nobody commenting on the one behind it??

Mike


----------



## the tinker (Jul 8, 2016)

First off your question should read:  "Hi fellows, new guy here with a question.  Trying to come up with a value on this bike.
Your help would be appreciated, thanks!"
No more than $500. as is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Nobody commenting on the one behind it??
> 
> Mike




The OP asked the same question about it in a separate thread. For both the Phantom and the Twin there are plenty of comps out there if the OP would do a little research. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 8, 2016)

Phantoms are common. Send the Elgin behind it to me please.


----------



## spoker (Jul 8, 2016)

id rather have the phantom,i think that other bike is missing some bars


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2016)

For those interested in the red Phantom, Twin 40?, or the Whizzer here is the link to the auction  which is tomorrow starting 9 a.m in Greenview IL

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2742607&category=0&zip=17815&kwd=whizzer

V/r Shawn


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 8, 2016)

When will people learn not to post questions about bikes that are at local auctions? Especially when they act like they just picked them.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

I actually think the coolest part of that Phantom is the basket rig. It looks like it was a working newspaper route bike at one time. That's a lot of weight to push every morning, once you load up those baskets with paper. I like a working bike with honest wear.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 8, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> I actually think the coolest part of that Phantom is the basket rig. It looks like it was a working newspaper route bike at one time. That's a lot of weight to push every morning, once you load up those baskets with paper. I like a working bike with honest wear.





    personally?  i like the lazy bike.   the non-worker.   the deluxe 'full tilt' bike that was
purchased brand new by the rich kid in 1937, then rode around
the block once to taunt the neighborhood kids, then shoved to the basement or back
of the garage, or even better somewhere inside the house.
forgotten for years, well, decades, only to be 'looked at' again with fresh eyes
3/4 of a century later, dragged out and sold to me in 9.8 condition on a 10 scale.
the lazy bike that went practically nowhere and did almost nothing,  my kinda bike.
but that's just me.


----------



## then8j (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks! I think I'll bid on both of them. 
$1200 for the Schwinn 
$1500 for the Elgin 



Just kidding


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 9, 2016)

At the auction unfortunately phantom rougher than the pictures. I'll give update on realized prices once they go.


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 9, 2016)

Bike was rough had bluing or blue paint on rims and chrome. Went for $675 which I would say is full retail . It was a bargain compared to the whizzer clunker that went for $1300. I was under bidder I elgin twin it sold for $900.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 9, 2016)

This guy should be banned, why was he trying to sell bikes that aren't his.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 9, 2016)

Greens07 said:


> This guy should be banned, why was he trying to sell bikes that aren't his.





I don't think he was selling them here, I think he was 'fishing' for values.  Probably consigned them at that auction
and was getting a bit too antsy to find out what they might be worth....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 9, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> I don't think he was selling them here, I think he was 'fishing' for values.  Probably consigned them at that auction
> and was getting a bit too antsy to find out what they might be worth....





I was interested in the Elgin, he said he would take $800. Now makes sense why he didn't send me more pictures.


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 9, 2016)

I thought the whizzer realized 1400, I thought it was worth 600. I am pretty sure it was a marriage, no dimples in the frame, no fenders, no springer, all cables froze up, fork bent, light duty spokes, frame all crusty ect ect ect.
JMO


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 9, 2016)

Also on the red phantom, I don't think much of the red paint could be saved, it was peeling all over, and the chrome was shot. It would be a good candidate for restore but not original like I prefer, again JMO.


----------

